# The Zekville



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/14)

Here it is my homemade Reoville... Do not have a bottom fed atty yet so just blasting away on my KF.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/14)

Uncle moderator Riaz complained about the quality of the picture so here goes.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Riaz (20/8/14)

thats much better LOL

thanks @Zeki Hilmi 

now we can see the zekville a lot better


----------



## shabbar (20/8/14)

that is stunning zeki .

is it a full on mech ?


----------



## ShaneW (20/8/14)

Wow that looks awesome! 
Please take her clothes off, want to see inside 

Serious skills, very impressive!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

thats well done @Zeki Hilmi 
work to be proud of. 
keep us updated as to its functioning with the bottom fed atty on.
be very keen to know how it operates


----------



## Nooby (20/8/14)

Nicely done, that is very impressive...


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/14)

This is merely a beta version of what I'm actually going to make... Wait guys for the "wood" version.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> This is merely a beta version of what I'm actually going to make... Wait guys for the "wood" version.


 
awesome man. looking forward to those pics.
maybe u should send them out to us as you finish them. quality testing


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/14)

Going to use a mini bottle as this is too big. Alterations need to be done.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Riddle (20/8/14)

Looks really stunning. Awesome work there


----------



## Metal Liz (20/8/14)

Nicely done Zeki!!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/8/14)

Thanks guys.


----------



## steve (21/8/14)

get in zeki !!


----------



## Silver (21/8/14)

Wow, way to go @Zeki Hilmi !
How is the vape?


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (21/8/14)

@Silver it's vaping really well just waiting to get a bottom fed atty then I will be vaping like a demon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (22/8/14)

just love that side button. let me know when you selling these :=) 

Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (22/8/14)

I'm in the process of building another one and if it works they way I expect it I will make to order


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/8/14)

Very impressive! Great work there @Zeki Hilmi


----------



## andro (22/8/14)

Very well done . Congratulation


----------



## Marzuq (23/8/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> I'm in the process of building another one and if it works they way I expect it I will make to order
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



That's sounds awesome. Keep us posted Bro. Really well done bro

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (27/8/14)

The Zekvillae is Squonking....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> The Zekvillae is Squonking....
> View attachment 10516
> View attachment 10517


 
Nice!!


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (28/8/14)

@Joey786 Squonking and working like a dream.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (29/8/14)

Holy Crap! your like a machine. Making a machine.....that ummmm ROCKS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (29/8/14)

.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (30/8/14)

Thanks 2 Angry Wolves.... I've started working on another 1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------

